# Peptides website



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Was it peptidesuk or ukpeptides.co.uk that people recommended can't remember.

@Pscarb


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Was it peptidesuk or ukpeptides.co.uk that people recommended can't remember.
> 
> @Pscarb


 Was purepeptidesuk as per pscarbs recommendation and testing.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Was purepeptidesuk as per pscarbs recommendation and testing.


 Cheers mate


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Cheers mate


 No problem. His results were based on the premium European range. I've run them and the USA range and say both are g2g.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone will post whatever site they feel is best. I prefer peptidesuk. Others elsewhere.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Was purepeptidesuk as per pscarbs recommendation and testing.


 That's an old test. Even Paul said he thought about doing it again!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> That's an old test. Even Paul said he thought about doing it again!


 You're right but I think I've seen that he still recommends them from his experience.

ive used many suppliers and always been happy. I just like free next day delivery from purepeptides.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> You're right but I think I've seen that he still recommends them from his experience.
> 
> ive used many suppliers and always been happy. I just like free next day delivery from purepeptides.


 Ah right. I'm with ya. I've the other problem as I'm not in the UK so I need to make sure that my packages arrive!!!


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

tried peptidesuk BPC 157 and it was pure s**t!


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

This isn't good to hear because that's exactly what I've just ordered. Why was it s**t? @CROcyclist


----------



## cblack (Mar 19, 2016)

Had friends use the BPC 157 from peptidesuk and all have gave good reports. Will be ordering some myself soon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the test was a few years ago to be fair i should do another one but it is a costly exercise as i pay for the peptide myself and takes up time i do not have at the moment, i have used Pure peptides since the test though and they have never disappointed me the other companies would of have to have made good improvements to better them in my opinion.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the test was a few years ago to be fair i should do another one but it is a costly exercise as i pay for the peptide myself and takes up time i do not have at the moment, i have used Pure peptides since the test though and they have never disappointed me the other companies would of have to have made good improvements to better them in my opinion.


 Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> the test was a few years ago to be fair i should do another one but it is a costly exercise as i pay for the peptide myself and takes up time i do not have at the moment, i have used Pure peptides since the test though and they have never disappointed me the other companies would of have to have made good improvements to better them in my opinion.


 I can imagine it's costly etc. That said, its a big expense just so that others don't do their own research!! I get it adds traffic to your site etc. However, sometimes I get the feeling people are very lazy when it comes to peptides!!


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Ljb said:


> This isn't good to hear because that's exactly what I've just ordered. Why was it s**t? @CROcyclist


 well it simply doesn't work.I was using BPC for a month and I still can't do anything with my bicep or shoulder, I tried work with elastic band and 2 days later I had to quit.This morning I lifted my niece and my bicep tendon fu**ing hurts.after a month I should feel something but no, my tendons still hurt.my protocol was 250 mcg x2 a day directly into a painful area.I will recommend you different supplier.If you can afford, buy AVs peptides apparently they are a Pharm grade, can't go wrong with them.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I use purepeptides. Easy and a good team to deal with. Ordering some BPC157 tomorrow. Good to hear someone thinks it's shat. I'm still going to get it x 2. I rate peptides highly. I'm impressed with what I've used do far and will continue to use them. Viva la pep!


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've only used and are still using Ukpeptides.com been using the mod and ghrp2 for 2 months feeling good Vascular good pumps and feel full all the time.next day delivery too.

Everywhere seems to have mixed reviews so you can only go by how you feel


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

CROcyclist said:


> well it simply doesn't work.I was using BPC for a month and I still can't do anything with my bicep or shoulder, I tried work with elastic band and 2 days later I had to quit.This morning I lifted my niece and my bicep tendon fu**ing hurts.after a month I should feel something but no, my tendons still hurt.my protocol was 250 mcg x2 a day directly into a painful area.I will recommend you different supplier.If you can afford, buy AVs peptides apparently they are a Pharm grade, can't go wrong with them.


 What are AVs peptides mate?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Use peptidesuk as my preference, have used purepeps aswell but found no difference between the two and pepsuk are a bit cheaper and have given me excellent customer service. Their bpc worked well for me about 3 months ago.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

CROcyclist said:


> tried peptidesuk BPC 157 and it was pure s**t!


 How come such a change in opinion from the 27th march where you said........"I'm on peptidesuk and they are working but I want to try purepeptides...everyone rates them"


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Big Ian said:


> How come such a change in opinion from the 27th march where you said........"I'm on peptidesuk and they are working but I want to try purepeptides...everyone rates them"


 Hahahaha. You've some memory! !


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Hahahaha. You've some memory! !


 Nope, just happened to read the 2 threads at the same time, that quote is out of the bpc thread a few below on the second page lol


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Anthony83 said:


> What are AVs peptides mate?


 pharm grade peptides. you have to be part of datbtrue forum to purchase it.



Big Ian said:


> How come such a change in opinion from the 27th march where you said........"I'm on peptidesuk and they are working but I want to try purepeptides...everyone rates them"


 well I thought it worked until I started doing light exercises.pain was back in no time


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

i'm using uk-peptides package always has arrived next day the reason i like them other than the others is not only the quality always seems to be bang on, but they actually show their stock levels on their site..(my opinion i know we all have our own sources) last week someone mentioned a site so i put a small order in for my GHRP2 and CJC MOD GRF & some Epitalon just to see if they were any different to what i have been getting.. parcel didn't arrive and i had to send them an email to acknowledge my order. When i use a site and i purchase items i want them soon as! whatever the item lol

Just putting a order in today for TB500 and BPC 157 as my shoulder has started to hurt im assuming its some strain to my rotary cuff as i was out for 3 months last year with this :/ the anti-inflammatory effect off the TB500 definitely helped with recovery last year...


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Peptidesuk for me. Have never had a problem and I run them through my entire prep til a couple of weeks out


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the test was a few years ago to be fair i should do another one but it is a costly exercise as i pay for the peptide myself and takes up time i do not have at the moment, i have used Pure peptides since the test though and they have never disappointed me the other companies would of have to have made good improvements to better them in my opinion.


 Just ordered the GHRP6/MODGRF combo from them. Must have used them on my last Power PCT run as i had previous order history around that date.

Going to run 4 x 100mcg of both EOD. along with HGH on the off days


----------

